# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  а как вам такое писмишко

## fotorama

пришло мне недавно:

Dear Beloved , Please bring out time and read this email. It is by the 
grace of his almighty, knowing the truth and 
the truth has set me free. Having known the truth, I had no 
choice than to do what is lawful and right in the sight of 
God for eternal life and in the sight of man for witness of 
Gods mercy and glory upon my life. I am Mrs Zeneb Billick .I 
am married to Engr. Nirvasa Bilick who worked with 
Chevron/Texaco in London for twenty years before he died in 
the year 2004.We were married for twenty-seven years without 
a child. He was held hostage and slain to death by 
protesting youths of the region. Before his death we were 
both born again christians. Since his death I decided not to 
re-marry. 

When my late husband was alive he deposited $22 million usd 
with a security company (bank). Presently, this money is 
still with the bank and the management just wrote me as the 
beneficiary to come forward to receive the money or rather 
issue a letter of authorisation to somebody to receive it on 
my behalf if I can not come over. Presently, I`m with my 
laptop in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment 
for cancer of the lungs. I have since lost my ability to 
talk and hear well and my doctors have told me that I have 
only a few months to live.It is my last wish to see that 
this money is invested and at the end of every year 
distributed among charity organisation,churches and 
orphanage home. 

I want a person that is trustworthy that will use this money 
to fund churches, mosques, orphanages and widows . 
I took this decision because i know that there 
are alot of poor people suffering from different kind of 
disease and nobody to come to their aid. With God all things 
are possible. I also took this decision because I don`t have 
any child That will inherit this money and I don`t Want my 
husbands Hard-earned money to be misused by unbelievers. I 
am not afraid of Death hence I know where I am Going. 
I know that I Am Going to be in the bosom of the Lord. 
Exodus 14 VS 14 Says that the Lord will fight my course and 
I shall Hold my peace If you know truthfully that you can do 
exactly what i wish to use this money to do,Please write me 
back with your full name and phone number. I want somebody 
that will use this fund for the service of God and humanity. 
If you can honestly,do this that i request,I will be glad to 
hand you over the said $22millionusd. I hope to hear from 
you. 

Remain Blessed 
MRS ZENEB BILLICK 
[email protected]

если нужно то магу и перевод опубликовать но чесно говоря не очень этого хочу если каму интересно прочесть поруски то переведите через онлайн переводчики например промт http://www.promt.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Давим на жалость ... авось найдется лошара ми контара... !

----------


## Numb

Не на жалости - на жадности и страсти к халяве пытаются поиграть. Непонятно только , зачем. Похоже, просто сбор валидных адресов, хотя, просят указать еще и имя с телефоном - возможно, какое-то реальное мошенничество замышляют, фулюганы.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

На жадность, жалость одно другому не мешает! Вывод один жульничество чистой воды!

----------


## fotorama

Вот опять пришло письмо если в прошлый раз на жалость довили то теперь давят на тупость и на халяву




> Привет! Ещё в сентябре наткнулась на один интересный сайт. Они платят за выполнение каких-то заданий. Фишка в том, что задания выполняет их система, а от нас требуется только запустить её (нажать кнопку "Выполнить задание") и где-то через 15-30 секунд, если задание выполнено, начисляется 10 рублей на счёт.
> Раньше надо было качать их программу для запуска выполнения заданий, а сейчас и качать то ничего не надо. Всё происходит прямо на сайте в разделе "Заработок".Платят довольно-таки стабильно. Чтоб не быть голословной - вот скрин одной из выплат мне за 1 день
> 
> Зачем я тебе это рассказываю?Дело в том, что на днях они запустили реферальную программу и платят по 10 центов за привлечённого пользователя + 10% от заработков людей, которые зарегестрировались через меня. Когда будешь региться, сделай это, пожалуйста, по моей реф ссылке zarabotay.in/?ref=168579
> Спасибки! Приятных заработков

----------


## wise-wistful

Да я то же получил довольно интересное писмишко на свой адресс. Интересно, где они меня подловили, так как, обращаясь ко мне, используют мою реальную фамилию и имя, при том, что на бесплатных сервисах я не оставляю последние.



> This information message is not a Spam. If you do not want to receive anymore VERTICE info, please click here.
> REAL TIME 3D SURVEY
> Win some prizes and get 15% discount on all Nova licenses!!!
> Vertice launches a very large survey about Real Time 3D in order to better know your needs in terms of Real Time and to adapt our offers to these needs. 
> Express yourself in 5 minutes and win some great prizes! 
>  (Rules are available in the description of the survey)
> The survey will end on March 15 2008. 
> Thanks in advance for your answers! 
> To answer the survey: click here
> ...

----------


## Yulia-Felix

Особенно порадовало первое)) Старо как мир, к чему это приводит - описано в теме "Я выйграл..." )))

Ради интереса пробовала ответить им все, что я о них думаю. В ответ на мои ласковые слова мне пришло грамотно написанное письмо о том, что они очень рады, что я им ответила, и не могла бы я отослать им информацию (ага, и копию паспорта тоже). Это подтвердило мои догадки о том, что они используют спам-ботов... Ну хотя бы сами б писали, чесслово... И главное потом начинают посылать жалобливые фотки якобы смертельно больной бабули )))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Статья из подписного материала mail.ru "Интернет и мошенничество" на тему реферальных систем.

HYIP (хайп)- интернет заработок или лохотрон? 

   Как работает HYIP? А точно так же как МММ, или как это называлось на заре зарождения финансовых пирамид - схема Понзи.

Создается хайп, пишется рекламный текст (реальный Интернет заработок, уже получил кучу денег, продолжаю получать по 5% ежедневно, весь в шоколаде, проект работает уже 5 лет без сбоев, героически отражает хакерские атаки, развитая реферальная система, зарегистрируйтесь пожалуйста по этой ссылке и т.д.) все это размещается на форумах, чатах, досках объявлений, рассылается спамом, создаются под это дело специальные сайты и т.п.

После этого HYIP получает первый приток инвесторов и начинает им стабильно выплачивать проценты с вложенных денег (деньги которые вы вложили в хайп можно уже считать потерянными, они вам ни когда не вернутся, но есть шанс отбить их процентами и еще остаться в плюсе). Тут народ теряет голову, ведь реально платят, вкладывают больше денег, да еще хотят заработать на рефералах. Вот тут начинается вторая волна, количество рекламы и призывов инвестировать в этот замечательный hyip, резко увеличивается, увеличивается и поток инвестиций.
А владельцы хайпа сидят и отслеживают трафик средств, и когда сумма ежедневных выплат приближается к сумме ежедневных вкладов, а это означает, что проект насытился и скоро станет убыточным, вот тут он резко прекращает свое существование. А на его место, приходят два новых HYIP. 

То, что рано или поздно любой подобный проект исчезает без шума и пыли - это аксиома.
Нет почти ни одного честного хайпа - это также аксиома.
Почему же люди так падки на них? Да потому, что они надеются срубить свой процент и смыться с ним до того как все рухнет.
Ну что же, как многие считают - это честная и интересная игра, кто кого лоханет. Но надо учитывать одно, HYIP всегда в выигрыше (вывод - все равно лоханет он), а Вы - как уж повезет. Один в плюсе - десять в минусе. 

Что нужно для того, что бы быть в плюсе? Найти свежий хайп, желательно созданный сегодня (а лучше завтра), что бы было побольше процентов (что бы скорее окупиться), ну и богатая реферальная система. Только помните, вовлекая новых участников в этот лохотрон, вы становитесь спонсором мошенников. А не будете привлекать рефералов, деньги ни кто не вложит, и вы останетесь с ни чем. 

Кстати, специально для тех, кто хочет выйти в плюсе, вложив деньги на начальном этапе и получив свой барыш до того как лопнет хайп, уже существуют проекты совсем без выплат, Вы вкладываете деньги, ждете, что вам начнут начислят проценты, что бы завлечь, а нет, разработчики псевдо HYIP собрали бабульки и исчезли. Конечно не миллион, но им столько и не надо было, 10 000$ - 20 000$ тысяч с хитрожопых любителей халявы их вполне устроит, а через месяц они сделают уже новый проект. 

Разработаны формулы определения жизни хайпов, но они слишком сложны, содержат кучу параметров, которые трудно определить, и достаточно не точны.
Как же узнать, сколько просуществует тот или иной HYIP? Все очень просто, смотрите на проценты и сроки инвестирования.
Если процент высокий 1,5% - 3% ежедневно, то проживет 3-5 месяцев, как правило и срок вложения капитала пол года, что бы не возвращать первым вкладчикам.
Если менее 1% - то может и год протянуть, если менее 0,5% - то за год перевалит наверняка.
Ну а более 3% может просуществовать месяц от силы два (все зависит от раскрутки). 

Если же присмотренный Вами хайп, существует довольно долго и не думает закрываться, то возможно он ведет выплаты не только с вкладов, но и где то Ваши деньги еще работают.

Помните, честных хайпов очень мало, но то, что их нет совсем, я утверждать не буду. В разделе инвестиции, Вы сможете найти описания хайпов, более или менее вызывающих доверие. Но это вовсе не значит, что они сверх надежные и непоколебимые.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

http://www.antiloxotron.info/readart...?article_id=44
"Был когда-то, не так уж и давно, крупный HYIP под названием invex.org. А закрылся он не так, как это обычно у них делается - банальный кидок, забрасывание сайта или его удаление, исчезновение админа... Нет, админ этого hyip'а под занавес отправил всем вкладчикам длинное письмо, в котором подробнейшим образом описал технологию производства такого типа программ, отмывания денег, добытых с их помощью и способов скрытия всех своих следов. Это письмо получило в свое время очень широкую известность, да и сейчас не потеряло свою актуальность; оно перечитывается на одном дыхании - убедитесь сами! Конечно, в данном случае речь идет не о hyip'ах-однодневках, админы которых довольствуются наваром, исчисляемым несколькими сотнями или даже парой тысяч долларов, а о "серьезных" проектах, прошедших Due Diligence, с самого начала производящих впечатление компаний, имеющих "реальный" онлайн- или оффлайн-бизнес, охотно предоставляющих скрины документов, подтверждающих это, и реальные адреса и телефоны своей "компании", якобы расположенных на долгую, многолетнюю работу...
Ниже приводится оригинал письма, а вслед за ним - перевод на русский язык




FROM THE INVEX GROUP

"Dear Invex Ltd. Players,

This is a long message and will be the last news you will hear from us... until we open our next HYIP
We want, kindly, recommend you stop losing your time by looking after us. Anyway, for the cyber detectives, here is how we worked.

1- The basis is having 100% false ID documents. For $200 you get a really nice looking pack of documents, even nicer than legal ones

2- We rented a nice apartment with fast internet in a nice city near the sea, with false documents. We then bought a new desktop computer and a new laptop, installed some fresh programs.

3- We opened a bank account with false documents, put some cash on the account, and got a nice true debit card.

4- We opened e-gold accounts and funded them from the bank account above.

5- A bit later we opened e-bullion accounts, funded by... you, idiots who "invested"

OK? Now we have e-gold, internet, a place to sleep, eat etc, all without possibility to track us. A major question was "Must we open a real company". We decided that NO, as people are so stupid that they believe all what they read. And you know what? It is true Invex Ltd. and Lomax Group Corp. are pure fantasy

Okay, let's go to work now!

1- Opening a domain name and booking a server at the katzglobal scammers' best place, paying with e-gold.

2- Later, booking a dedicated server and paying with... the debit card coming from the bank account above

3- Renting Prolexic, and paying them by bank transfers from.... an e-gold exchanger The gold came from YOU idiots who "invested"!

To specialists who want to track us by the IP addresses, we kindly recommend you to use Google and look at JAP, Freenet, I2P, TORR, etc. You will understand that our IP come from anywhere in the world, beeing chained between servers who cannot track them. And even if so, the last IP address, the place where we lived, was this nice appartment near the sea, that we left some weeks ago Oh, the computers were given to a charity, after the hard disks were physically deleted

Other pros say "Let's track the money"! Great idea, but don't forget that even the ******* muslim terrorists cannot be tracked by the special services

How did we withdraw all your nice donations? That's easy, thanks to mygcard who supplied us hundreds of anonymous debit cards that our friedns and us used in various countries! Alain Vignard from mygcard received $20.000 cash in hands for helping us to find the ATM with no "$800/day limits", and telling us how to use the cards at the best. Well, Alain tried to scam us later, but that is another story

We also used bank transfers from the best exchangers, who have no problem at all sending $100,000 or $200,000 every 3 days to bank accounts in Panama, the BVI, etc Nice offshore places outside the EU and the US Track the money there, dear friends!

Oh, about exchangers, we worked with one of them from Australia, and where a bit afraid at the beginning, as he wrote on his website that he "verifies ALL data" from his clients. LOL ! His fee is 2%, we kindly offered him 2% more "to preserve our privacy" Look at our dialogue by email:

- HIM: 2% more is a good offer, but is your gold clean? We don't want to work with scammers.
- US: Of course, what are you thinking? We are honest businessmen and just want to keep a low profile.
- HIM: OK, i can see you are not scammers, just send me the gold and 4% fee instead of the regular 2%.

Thank you mister G. ))

As I am in a very good mood, I will also explain you something: Most of the biggest HYIP are run by us, a professional team. And when other scammers try to enter our market, BING! If they are interesting people we try to buy them, if not DDOS attacks make them shutdown To be sure our rating is the best one, we also pay the admins of a few monitoring programs, including the biggest and "most reliable" (LOOOOL) one!

Our business is to make money. We use 20% of the money we get to help poor and disabled people around each of us, 20% other is given to some "political" associations that fight against ISLAM (Hey guys from the Emirates, Bahrein, Kuwait, etc etc, did you read this? THANK YOU , and the balance is for us.

We have currently a dozen of HYIP running, are going to close some of them, and of course to open new ones! We are working like this since a few years, and all is working fine!

But you know, it IS possible to make profit from HYIP: Just do it QUICKLY! Look: [email protected] made $6,580 profit with us, including the commissions they got by sending YOU IDIOTS, to Invex. These people are really scumbags: They are making profit by making you lose!

As a clever guy told in some forum, "there were no guarantees, so no need to cry". YEP! We NEVER gave any guarantee to ANYBODY (unless Titanium plans, and you should notice that THESE guys do NOT cry on your forum, try to guess why...!), we even recommended those who ask for guarantees to go to their local bank They didn't? THEIR CHOICE!

When reading your forum and others, we really laugh! So, most of you were already scammed by other HYIP? By our HYIP maybe Anyway, it seems that you don't understand what a teenager is able to understand! So, you continue to "invest" here and there, and that is good... FOR US! For you, I am not sure When I see a GREAT SPECIALIST, the "Andrewunknown", proudly saying that he lost $40,000 into Invex but that he will recover from other HYIP, WE ARE LAUGHING, FALLING FROM OUR CHAIRS )))) Moreover in his list of "no ponzi", LOL, some of them are from us ))))





Вот перевод этого письма на русский язык.




ОТ INVEX GROUP

Дорогие игроки Invex LTD!

Перед вами длинное послание, и это будет последняя весточка от нас... до тех пор, пока мы не откроем следующий HYIP. Мы настоятельно советуем вам не терять свое время, пытаясь отыскать нас. Специально для кибердетективов рассказываем, как работаем

1 - Основа всего 100% фальшивые документы. За $200 можно выправить прекрасный пакет документов - выглядят лучше настоящих.

2 - На эти фальшивые документы мы сняли отличные апартаменты с быстрым интернетом в замечательном городке на берегу моря. Мы купили новый компьютер и ноутбук, на который установили свежий софт.

3 - Мы открыли счет в банке с помощью все тех же фальшивых документов, на который положили немного денег и получили подлинную дебитную карточку.

4 - Создали счет в e-gold, который пополнили деньгами с банковского счета.

5 - Немного позже мы открыли счет в e-bullion, пополнив его... вашими деньгами, дорогие идиоты-инвесторы.

Итак, в наличии e-gold, интернет, место для сна, еды и пр. - и все это без возможности отследить нас. Основной вопрос был следующий: "Должны ли мы открыть настоящую компанию?". Мы решили, что НЕТ. Люди так глупы, что поверят всему, что прочитают. И знаете что? Invex Ltd. и Lomax Group Corp. - чистой воды фантазия.

Итак, теперь можно начинать работать!

1 - Регистрируем домен и заказываем сервер в katzglobal (идеальный вариант для мошенников!), оплачиваем с e-gold.

2 - Позже заказываем выделенный сервер и оплачиваем кредиткой с банковского счета, см. выше.

3 - Арендуем Prolexic - оплачиваем банковским переводом с e-gold через обменник, деньгами идиотов-инвесторов.

Специалистам, желающим отследить нас по IP, мы дружески советуем зайти на Google и посмотреть материалы по JAP, Freenet, I2P, TORR и т.д. Вы поймете, что наш IP может быть какой угодно локализации (прогоняется через сервера, которые не могут отслеживать адреса). И даже если вы в итоге докопаетесь до последнего IP, то найдете место где мы жили и покинули несколько недель назад - тот самый офис у моря. Компьютеры мы пожертвовали в рамках благотворительности, жесткие диски уничтожили.

Другие профи скажут: "Давайте отследим деньги!" Отличная идея, но не забывайте, что даже ******* террористов не удается отследить специальными. средствами.

Как мы вывели ваши приятные пожертвования? Это просто, спасибо mygcard, поддерживающих сотни анонимных дебетовых карт, которые мы и наши друзья используем в разных странах! Ален Виньярд из mygcard получил от нас $20.000 на руки, за помощь в поиске ATM без ограничения "$800 в день", и разъяснение, как использовать карты наилучшим образом. Ален попытался кинуть нас позже, но это другая история...

Мы также использовали банковские переводы с лучших обменников, у которых нет никаких проблем с отправкой $100,000 или $200,000 каждые 3 дня в банки Панамы, BVI и других приятных оффшорных зон, за пределами Еврозоны и Штатов. Попробуйте отследить деньги там, дорогие друзья!

Ах да, об обменниках. Работали мы тут с одним из Австралии, у которого на сайте написано, что проверяет "все данные клиентов", и которого поэтому поначалу побаивались. Ха! Его комиссия 2%, а мы дружески предложили ему на 2% больше "для сохранения приватности". Посмотрите на наш диалог по email:

ОН: 2% дополнительно - очень хорошее предложение, но чисты ли ваши деньги? Мы не работаем с мошенниками.
МЫ: Конечно! Да как вы могли подумать! Мы честные бизнесмены и просто не хотим "светиться".
ОН OK, я вижу вы честные ребята, переводите мне деньги и 4% комиссии вместо обычных 2% меня устроят.

Спасибо вам, мистер G. ))

Так как у меня хорошее настроение, я скажу вам еще кое-что: большинство крупнейших HYIP открыто нами, командой профессионалов. И когда другие покушаются на наш рынок - оп! Если это интересные люди, мы стараемся подкупить их, если нет - DDOS атаки вырубают их сайты. Чтобы быть уверенными в высоких оценках, мы также платим нескольким мониторинговым проектам, в т.ч. крупнейшим и "наиболее надежным" (ЛОООООЛ)!

Наш бизнес - делать деньги. Мы используем 20% полученных денег для помощи бедным, 20% отдаем некоторым "политическим" группам, борющимся против ислама (Эй, ребята из Эмиратов, Бахрейна, Кувейта и т.д. и т.п., вы читаете это? СПАСИБО ВАМ, и баланс - в нашу пользу!

У нас одновременно работает дюжина HYIP, одни закрываются, тут же открываются новые! Мы работаем так уже несколько лет и все идет отлично!

Но знайте, вполне МОЖНО получить доход в HYIP: просто делайте это БЫСТРО! Пример: [email protected] получил в Invex от нас $6,580 прибыли комиссионными от таких идиотов, как вы. Эти люди - настоящие подонки: они делают деньги на Ваших потерях!

Как сказал сообразительный парнишка на одном из форумов, "не было никаких гарантий, поэтому не надо кричать". ДА! Мы никогда и никому не даем гарантий (исключение план Titanium, и знайте, что из ЭТИХ ребят никто еще не кричал на вашем форуме, угадайте почему!) Мы даже рекомендуем желающим гарантий идти в их местные банки. Они не хотят? ЭТО ИХ ВЫБОР!

Когда мы читаем ваш и другие форумы, мы смеемся! Большинство из Вас уже теряло деньги в других HYIP? В наших HYIP'ах - уж наверно, точно. Вы не хотите понять то, что ясно даже ребенку! Итак, вы продолжаете "инвестировать" здесь и там, и это хорошо - ДЛЯ НАС! А вот хорошо ли для вас - не уверен. Когда я вижу ВЕЛИКОГО СПЕЦИАЛИСТА, который гордо говорит, что потерял $40,000 в Invex, но обязательно отыграется на других HYIP, МЫ СМЕЕМСЯ, ПАДАЯ СО СТУЛЬЕВ )))) Многие фонды в его новом списке "не-понзи" - наши... ))))
"

----------


## rdog

хех  )) на первое  письмо (отправил в спам )  пришло второе)) THIS IS FOR YOUR ATTENTION.  We wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of &#163;10,600,000.00GBP (Ten Million Six Hundred Thousand British Pounds) in the codicil and last testament of the deceased. (Name now withheld since this is our second letter to you). We contacted you because you bear the surname identity and therefore can present you as the beneficiary to the inheritance.  We therefore reckoned that you could receive these funds as you are qualified by your name identity. All the legal papers will be processed in your acceptance. In your acceptance of this deal, we request that you kindly forward to us your letter of acceptance; your current telephone and fax numbers and a forwarding address to enable us file necessary documents at our high court probate division for the release of this sum of money. Please contact me via my private email [email protected]--: so that we can get this done immediately. Kind regards,  Chudy Morrison.

----------


## rdog

Sir,

The information that I am about to reveal to you might either destroy, ruin my professional career or make me, depending on how you receive and take it Please I need you to read this mail attentively to know the reason and purpose why you received this mail from me, before I go further I will like to introduce myself to you.

I am Dr Francois Pithon an American Citizen ,a medical practioner registered with the General Medical Council of U.K and friend to Mr Abraham Ladden a Contractor in England.I write to solicit your assistance in an urgent transaction, which will be mutually beneficial to both of us.

Having gone through a methodical search, I decided to contact you hoping that you will find this proposal interesting. Please on your confirmation of this message and indicating your interest, I shall give you information in detail.I understand that through Internet is not the best way to link up with you because of the confidentiality which my proposal demands,and so I beg your pardon.

I am writing because ,I am in dare need of a foreign partner to help secure the sum of $15,000,000 (Fifteen Million United States dollars )

I wish to crave your indulgence, to enable me claim the funds. I will need you to furnish me with the below details

1. Full Name and Address
2. Contact Telephone and Fax Number
3. Age
4. Occupation

I am willing to discuss the sharing modalities and hope to get a favorable response from you.

I have to stop here now as your response will determine our subsequent corresspondence. Please feel free to dis-regard this proposal if it is not in line with your principles.


For confidential sake respond back through my private email address [email protected]

Yours sincerely,

Francois Pithon (Dr).


[email protected]

----------


## pig

Франсуа Питон, говорите? Славная фамилия. Говорящая.

----------


## VV2006

a medical practioner - видимо, как раз подразумевается клинический случай...  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Пришло сегодня .
==============
От кого:[email protected] 
Кому:	[email protected]
Тема:	POZDRAVLENIYA

OFIS AUSTRALIA LOTTO LOTTERY INC KOORDINATORA (Mr.James Bern) LOTEREYA LOTO AVSTRALII INT'L INC.
6123 PROHLADNYH ULICHNYH DOROGI, SIDNEJSKIJ AX34587, AVSTRALIYA.

DATE:08-07-2008.
Kasatel'no: 7965423171
Partiya: 97056490902/188
Pobeda Nomera GB8701/LPRC.

POZDRAVLENIYA ...............................

Gospozha uvazhayemogo gospodina/, My voshischeny soobschit' Vam otnositel'no vashego priza, vypuschennogo na pervom iz etogo mes'aca iz Avstralii Mezhdunarodnaya Loterejnaya programma. Eto polnost''u osnovano na elektronnom vybore pobeditelej, ispol'zuyuschih ih adresa elektronnoj pochty. Vashe nazvaniye bylo prisoyedineno k biletu 07056490902 registracionnyh nomera nomer 47061725 7741137002. Eta partiya t'anet udachlivyye chisla sleduyuschim obrazom 5-13-33-37-42 premii, nomer 17, kotoryj sledovatel'no vyigral lotereyu vo vtoroj kategorii.
Poetomu, Vy tem samym byli odobreny yedinovremenno vyplachivayemaya summa US$700,000 (DOLLARY) v nalichnom fajle kredita kasatel'no ILP/HW 47509/02 ot polnogo nalichnogo priza US$3,600000.00 (DOLLARY), razdelennyye sredi vos'mi udachlivyh pobeditelej v etoj kategorii. Ves' uchastnik byl otobran cherez sistemu golosovaniya komp''utera, ott'anutuyu ot Dev'atisot tys'ach Adresov elektronnoj pochty iz Kanady, Avstralii, Ob"edinennogo gosudarstva, YEvropy, Blizhnego Vostoka, Rossii i Okeanii kak chast' nashej mezhdunarodnoj sodejstvuyuschej programmy, kotoraya provodits'a yezhegodno.
Eta Lotereya byla=2 0prodvinuta i sponsirovalas' konglomeratom nekotoryh mnogonacional'nyh kompanij kak chast' ih social'noj otvetstvennosti pered grazhdanami v soobschestvah, gde oni imeyut ekspluatacionnuyu osnovu. Daleye bol'she vashih detalej (adres elektronnoj pochty) nahodits'a v predelah nashego yevropejskogo predstavitel'nogo ofisa v Amsterdame, Gollandiya, kak oboznacheno v vashem kupone igry i vashem prize semisot tys'ach amerikanskih DOLLAROV (US$700,000.00USD), budet vypuschena k Vam ot etogo regional'nogo filiala v (LONDONE), My nadeyems'a s chast''u Vas.
Pozhalujsta ukazhite vashu ssylku, partiyu i pobedu chisla, kotoroye mozhet byt' najdeno na vershine, ostavlennoj ugol etogo uvedomleniya tak zhe kak vashego polnogo nazvaniya, adresa i nomera telefona, chtoby pomoch' nam opredel'at' mestonahozhdeniye vashego fajla legko.
Dl'a soobrazhenij bezopasnosti, my sovet obrabotany vse pobediteli, chtoby derzhat' etu informaciyu, konfidencial'nuyu ot publiki do vashego trebovaniya, i vash priz vypuschen k Vam. Eto - chast' nashego protokola bezopasnosti, chtoby izbezhat' dvojnogo trebovaniya i negarantirovannogo ispol'zovaniya v svoih interesah etogo programmista nepobeditel'ami ili neoficial'nym personalom.
Inache ves' kapital budet vozvraschen kak Nevostrebovannyj i v konechnom schete pozhertvuyet miloserdiyu. Pozdravleniya, yesche raz ot vsego Management and Staff of AUSTRALIA LOTTO PROMO INC do vseh nashih udachlivyh pobeditelej v etom godu.
Spasibo za to, chto byt' chast''u etoj sodejstvuyuschej loterejnoj 20Programmy.
Iskrenne vash,
Gospozha Kerol Dzhouns (koordinator)
Nailuchshiye pozhelaniya, zelenyj g. Vills, (Finansovyj Direktor.)
.. КАК Заявлять свои призы;
..
..
.. Просто свяжитесь с нашим агентом доверительного,  
   Dr.Hugo Harrise
.. по адресу:
..    ([email protected])
..
..
.. Пожалуйста цитатой Ваша ссылка, партии и победы
.. номер
.. , которые могут быть найдены в верхнем левом углу этой
.. уведомления, а также свое полное имя, адрес и
0D .. номер телефона, чтобы помочь нам найти файл
.. легко.
..
..
.. По соображениям безопасности мы советы всех победителей держать
.. это конфиденциальная информация от населени8 F до тех пор, пока
.. Ваше заявление, обрабатывается и Ваш приз освобождены до
.. Вас.
..
..
.. Это часть нашей безопасности, чтобы избежать протокола
.. UNWARRANTED
.. утверждая, и ничем не в оспользовались этой
.. программы, не-победителей, ни неофициальных персонала.
.. Иначе все средства будут возвращены, как Невыбранные
.. и, в конечном итоге пожертвования на благо8 2ворительность.
..
..
.. Поздравляем еще раз со всей
.. Управления
.. и штаба АВСТРАЛИЯ LOTTO PROMO ИНК для всех наших
.. счастливых победителей в этом году. Благодарим Вас за участие в
.. 20это поощрительные программы лотереи.
..
..
.. С уважением,
.. Г-жа Кэрол Джонс (cordinator)
.. С уважением,
.. Dr.AHMED CHARLES.
.. (ПРЕТЕНЗИИ АГЕНТ.)
============
Вот такое веселое письмо  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

"Госпожа уважаемого господина" - класс!

----------


## rdog

From: Queen Elizabeth's Foundation
Woodlands Road
Leatherhead Court
Leatherhead
Surrey
KT22 0BN.

Attn: Beneficary,

PIN NO:QEF/GD/555-2247/2008

Congratulations The Queen Elizabeth's Foundation has chosen you by the board
of trustees as one of the final recipients of a cash Grant/Donation for your
own personal, educational, and business development. To celebratethe 30th
anniversary program, We are giving out a yearly donation of
Ј500,000,00(Fivet Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling). to 40 lucky
recipients, as charity donations/aid from the Queen Elizabeth's
Foundation,ECOWAS, EU,UNICEF and the UNO in accordance with the enabling act
of Parliament, which is part of our promotion.

To file for your claim you are to fill out below information and send it to
JULIET IVAN  The Executive Secretary Via his email contact address.

Claims Requirements:

1. Full Name:.....................................
2. Address:.......................................
3. Phone:................ Fax :.....................
4. Sex:.......... Age:..........  Date of Birth :.................
5.  Occupation:.....................................
6. Nationality:...................................
7.  State of Origin:........... Country :...............



The Executive Secretary:

JULIET IVAN
Woodlands Road Leatherhead Court
Leatherhead Surrey KT22 0BN.
E-mail:  [email protected]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

гугл перевод-))) От: Королевы Елизаветы Петровны фонд Woodlands Road Leatherhead суд Leatherhead Суррей KT22 0BN.  Attn: Beneficiary,  PIN no: QEF/GD/555-2247/2008  Поздравляем Королевы Елизаветы в Фонд выбрал Ваше борту фонда в качестве одного из окончательных получателей денежных грантов / Пожертвование для Вашего личное, образования и развития бизнеса. Для celebratethe 30th летие программы, мы являемся выдачи ежегодно в дар Ј500, 000,00 (Fivet сот тысяч фунтов стерлингов). до 40 повезло реципиентов, как благотворительные пожертвования помощь от королевы Елизаветы Петровны Фонд, ЭКОВАС, ЕС, ЮНИСЕФ и ООН в соответствии с актом благоприятных парламента, которая является частью нашей службе.  Чтобы подать иск для вашего вы должны заполнить ниже информацию и направить ее в JULIET ИВАН Исполнительный секретарь Via его контактный адрес электронной почты.  Требования Требования:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

От: Королевы Елизаветы Петровны )) а она  знает? )))Петровна то?))

----------


## borka

> гугл перевод-)))


Пришло сегодня уже переведенное:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Subj: SPAM => Поздравление Ваш адрес e-mail выиграл ВЫ ($ 1000000,00)
From: Canadian Lottery <[email protected]>
To: undisclosed-recipients:

Здравствуйте, счастливую победительницу, 

Мы хотели бы проинформировать Вас о том, что последний Атлантике 6 / 49 Нарисуйте на понедельник состоится 14 июля 2008 года, в Эссекс Великобритания и Онтарио, Канада. Ваш адрес электронной почты в общей сложности получил денежное вознаграждение от USD 1000000,00 (Один миллион долларов), чтобы ваш электронный адрес прилагается к выигрышный номер 139702 # 4 9 28 32 34 40 Бонус 13. Вам следует связаться с нашим агентом претензий с информацией ниже, чтобы ваши претензии приз: 

Имя: vudka zinox. 
Адрес электронной почты: [email protected] 
Телефон: +447024076574 

Возврат к нам информацию для подтверждения. 
Ваше имя: Возраст: Пол: Адрес: Ocupation: Телефон: 

Ваш выигрыш цитатой номера для подтверждения вашей победы премия / 
http://lottolore.com/atlantic649.html 
******************************** 
Г-жа Розмари банков 
Обслуживание клиентов: 680 NC

----------


## borka

Давно такие письма не приходили:  :Smiley: 

From: Akwasi Osei-Adjei 
To: undisclosed-recipients: 
Sent: Thursday, July 17, 2008 9:50 PM
Subject: SPAM => Hello! My Good Friend, PleaseYour Attention is Needed Urgently, (Honorable Akwasi Osei-Adjei

Attn: My Good Friend,
I am Ambassador Akwasi Osei Adjei, Minister of Foreign Affairs, Ghana ;my office monitors and controls the affairs of all banks and financial institutions in Ghana concerned with foreign contract payments.

I am the final signatory to any transfer or remittance of huge funds moving within banks both on the local and international levels in line to foreign contracts settlement.

I have before me list of funds, which could not be transferred to some nominated accounts as these accounts have been identified either as ghost accounts, unclaimed deposits and over-invoiced sum etc.

As it is my duty to recommend the transfer of these surplus funds to the Federal Government Treasury and Reserve Accounts as unclaimed deposits, I have the opportunity to write you based on the instructions I received two days ago from the Parliamentary Committee on Contract Payments / Foreign Debts to submit the List of payment reports/ expenditures and audited reports of revenues. Among several others,

 I have decided to remit a contract sum into your account following my idea that we have a deal /agreement and I am going to do this legally.

                               MY CONDITIONS

1. The sum of USD$9.9Million only will be transferred into your nominated account by telegraphic Transfer (T/T), confirmable in 7 working days after you have confirmed the transfer of the funds into your account,35% out of the whole sum will be for you, 10% for any expenses that may accrue during the transaction while 55% will be for me. 

2. This deal must be kept secret forever, and all correspondence 
will be strictly by email / telephone, for security purposes.

3. There should be no third parties as most problems associated with your fund release are caused by your agents or representative.If you AGREE with my conditions, l advise you on what to do immediately and the transfer will commence without delay as I will proceed to fix your name on the Payment schedule instantly to meet the seven working days mandate.

I hope you don't reject this offer and have your funds transferred.
Waiting for your reply soonest response.

Be in peace.

From Honorable Akwasi Osei-Adjei
Minister of Foreign Affair 
Ghana
Please contact me on my private e-mail box at 
[email protected]

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Сегодня пришло такое забавное письмо переведенное явно автоматическим переводчиком  :Smiley: 
==================
Wanita Efua <[email protected]>   
Кому:	
Тема:	Hello	

i am a young single and never married girl seeking true love for a long term relationship,i am happy to contact you after going through your profile in (www.knights.ru) which got my interest! i will love us to be good friends or a lot more,you can contact me through my email till i hear from you,bye and kisses

я - молодой сингл и никогда замужняя девочка, ищущая настоящую любовь для долгосрочных отношений, я счастлив связаться с Вами после прохождения Вашего профиля в (www.knights.ru), который получил мой интерес! я буду любить, чтобы мы были хорошими друзьями или намного больше, Вы можете связаться со мной через мою электронную почту, пока я не получаю известие от Вас, пока и поцелуев
=====
Занавес! Ну скажем так против сайта Кубинки ни чего против не имею, но вот если нажать на ссылочку то явно попадаем не на сайт "Русских Витязей" а на простую Российскую порнуху :lol: 

Естественно адресовано было не мне, но попало именно в мой ящик, графу кому стер из этических побуждений, дабы девчушку не доставали.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

А вот такое забавное письмо пришло сегодня
=================================
От кого:[email protected] 
Кому:	undisclosed-recipients:; 
Дата:	06 Окт 2008 06:45:53 
Тема:	Contact our fudiciary Agent 

Ваш E-адрес был выбран в Интернете на этой неделе / AWARD PROMO / .Your 
обратить

имеет общей стоимости (? 200000) Просьба отметить получение этой

почтой по адресу (Mr.Frank Oluehi). Контактный адрес электронной почты:

([email protected])

Нарисуйте телефонам: (11 19 29 33 44 46 Бонус 34) на субботу 27 сентября

2008 год.

w w w .lottolore.com/lotto649.html
С уважением, Онлайн координатор

----------


## Rina

По ссылке я конечно не ходила, слабо, думаю нет необходимости говорить, что на таких доменах никогда не размещала объявлений...

*Срок публикации Вашего объявления заканчивается*

Далее невозможно скопировать фрагмент:"80827599[[email protected]]
кому:undisclosed-recipients: "

Вы, или кто-то другой разместил объявление на нашем ресурсе, указав при этом Ваш электронный адрес. 
Чтобы редактировать/продлить/удалить Ваше объявление перейдите по ссылке редактировать объявление. 



С уважением, администрация ресурса.

под "редактировать объявление" ссылочка  :"http://": list.uhvat.net/edit.php?msg=314&pwd=7723219365

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Вредного не видать, спам.
 Такая вот замануха на сайт.

----------


## Seikita

у меня вот тоже письмецо

"""End of the year Lotto" <[email protected]>       

Привет .................. Я обращаюсь к Вам от Соединенного Королевства мы были проинформированы, что Ваш адрес среди почты, который выиграл $ 700,000. Обратить эти лото состоялся Уилсон Отель Северо Лондоне 24-11-2009 них свой выигрыш номера ... 381029384.
Теперь можно связаться с нашим агентом претензий Европейское отделение Dr.Hugo для получения дополнительной информации об этих лота, вы должны связаться с ним через его адрес ([email protected])


второе:

От кого:
	"Dr.Hugo Harrise" <[email protected]> 


жаемый победитель,


Вы должны заполнить данную информацию и отправить его обратно ко мне,
чтобы нам процесс и передача свой выигрыш приза на ваш банковский счет
в течение 48 часов.

Полное название ......................................
Полный адрес ...........................................
Возраст ..................................................  ... ....
Секс ..................................................  .. ............
Страна ..................................................  ...... ...
Профессия ..................................................  .
Номер телефона..........................................  ......
Название банка ..................................................  ..... ..
Номер банковского счета .............................................

Как только я получаю эту информацию в I направляет его в наш банк
уделяет NAT-ЗАПАДНЫЙ БАНК в Лондоне для передачи.

Убедитесь, что вы заполните эту форму и отправить его обратно мне, как
только вы получите его.

С уважением

Dr.Hugo"""



тот еще лохотрон...

----------


## wowka

Получил письмо  :Smiley:  с mail.ru - тело пустое, только приаттачен архив - внутри
со сладким названием
 Распечатка твоих звонков и sms за Ноябрь 2009.xls
Ну хоть не exe  :Wink:  все легче

Кто хочет ковырнуть...архив тут (может действительно ничего особенного?)
_h t t p : //slil.ru/28406208

Кстати...внутрях там урл еще интеерсный 
w w w.i n t e r n e t-e x p l o r e r.n a m e
который вроде в свое время был связан с W32.Vispat.A (Internet Worm)

----------


## Lexxus

Интересный спам  :Smiley: 

Сначала:



Потом:



Как всегда, дальше развод по смс

----------


## Alexey P.

Угу. Очередной лохотрон.

----------


## bolshoy kot

Вот пришло письмо:



> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Nikolay Vasil'evich Brezhneff добавил Вас в друзья на сайте ВКонтакте.ру
> 
> Вы можете зайти на сайт и просмотреть страницы Ваших друзей, используя
> Ваш e-mail и автоматически созданный пароль: 559mmA06
> 
> ВКонтакте.ру - сайт, который ежедневно позволяет десяткам миллионов людей находить старых друзей и оставаться с ними на связи, делиться фотографиями
> и событиями из жизни.
> ...


Фейк (vk.com)?

----------


## Greenge

мне кстати такое же пришло на форуме каспера )

----------


## pig

Нет, vk.com - это честное имя нынче.

----------


## valho

> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Nikolay Vasil'evich Brezhneff добавил Вас в друзья на сайте ВКонтакте.ру


там есть xss (vk.com), но есть какие то политики



> <cross-domain-policy>
> <site-control permitted-cross-domain-policies="master-only"/>
> <allow-http-request-headers-from domain="vk.com" headers="*"/>
> <allow-http-request-headers-from domain="vkontakte.ru" headers="*"/>
> <allow-http-request-headers-from domain="vkadre.ru" headers="*"/>
> <allow-http-request-headers-from domain="*.vkadre.ru" headers="*"/>
> <allow-access-from domain="vk.com" to-ports="80"/>
> <allow-access-from domain="vkontakte.ru" to-ports="80"/>
> <allow-access-from domain="vkadre.ru" to-ports="80"/>
> ...


Может это имеет какое то отношение к письмам?
Так же там можно получить неавторизованный доступ через DAV http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebDAV
(вроде ничего не напутал  :Smiley:  )

----------


## bolshoy kot

> _часть моего почтового адреса до @_,
> 
> Taras Petruhin has added you as a friend on the website VK.com
> 
> You can log in and view your friends` pages using your email and automatically created password: v8s8kZqr
> 
> VK.com is a website that helps dozens of millions of people find their old friends, share photos and events and always stay in touch.
> 
> To log in, please follow this link:
> ...


Вот такое сейчас пришло.
http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text="You+can+log+in+and+view+your+frie  nds`+pages+using+your+email+and+automatically+crea  ted+password"&lr=35

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*

http://anutka-ok.livejournal.com/36767.html

----------


## Bacardi

Мне тоже пришло письмо от Тараса...

Taras Petruhin has added you as a friend on the website VK.com

----------


## Arkadiy

> Вот такое сейчас пришло.
> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text="You+can+log+in+and+view+your+frie  nds`+pages+using+your+email+and+automatically+crea  ted+password"&lr=35
> 
> *Добавлено через 57 секунд*
> 
> http://anutka-ok.livejournal.com/36767.html


Аналогичные письма приходят и мне, и на русском и на английском, имена моих "новых друзей" меняются периодически.

И что самое противное, то что вот именно эти письма действительно исходят от Вконтакта, а не от каких то мошенников. Ссылка ведёт напрямую на Сайт Вконтакте и предлагает зарегистрироваться.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Мораль сей басни такова Arkadiy  :Wink:  социальные сети зло ... + узаконенный спам .

----------


## Arkadiy

> Мораль сей басни такова Arkadiy  социальные сети зло ... + узаконенный спам .


Всё зависит от того, для чего тебе нужна эта социальная сеть  как говориться, даже яд в МАЛЫХ дозах полезен 

А вот Спам это конечно не приятно, хотя эту проблему я решил простым фильтром, а именно по емайлу отправителя(admin(at)vkontakte.ru) и теме письма(Конкурс|ВКонтакте.ру|VK.com), нормальные письма уведомления этот фильтр не трогает(фильтр для почты на майл.ру).

----------


## valho

тут тоже интересненькие письма есть, правда это не от вк немного



> В течении пяти суток с момента отправки Вам письма на 1 из
> кошельков должна быть переведена сумма:
> Uххххххххххххх - 350 грн
> либо
> Zххххххххххххх - 45 у.е.
> Если Вы не оплатите, сообщите кому либо (форумы, арбитраж,
> милиция) посодействуете блокированию кошельков (даже после
> оплаты) либо превысите сроки оплаты - Ваши паспортные данные
> будут проданы для регистрации оффшоров, открытия счетов в
> ...





> В связи с тем, что у наших партнеров происходят кражи заработаных денег с их аккаунтов на счета мошенников, нам необходимо единоразово проверить Ваш счёт в системе LibertyReserve! Проверка происходит следуйщим образом: 1. Вам необходимо пополнить Ваш счет Liberty USD который указан в ПРОФИЛЕ минимум на 25.2 USD 2. После того как на Вашем счете есть 25.2 жмите Подтвердить счет. 3. После того как вы нажали на ПОДТвердить счет происходит автоматическая проверка Вашего счета! 4. После подтверждения заработаные Вами деньги 51.76 USD + 25.2 USD потраченые Вами на проверку поступают на Ваш Liberty USD который указан в ПРОФИЛЕ!

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Тема: 150 долларов в подарок
> Вложение: A50.pdf (143 Кб)
> 
> Получите 150 долларов в подарок, подробности в PDF приложении

----------


## Bacardi

> 


Но сначала купите на 1500$!

Купите Hummer и получите Ладу Калину в подарок!

----------


## Winsent

Упало такое вот письмо в ящик. Интересно, это за спам считать или нет?




> *Обращение к президенту России от имени клуба чеченских эмигрантов.*
> 
> *Уважаемый Дмитрий Анатольевич.* 
> [CUT]
> 
> _И тут была ссылка на жж_

----------


## valho

Пришло письмо, причём на два ящика, хотя должно было на один, другие вроде не знали там. Следы ведут на Сельшейские острова. Как обычно пирамида, нужно регистрироваться, платить за какой то магазин 200 уе домен третьего уровня и искать новых которые тоже заплатят. Похоже продолжают развод, так как если бы я платил тогда за эту хрень то денежки были бы тютю.



> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Вы получили это письмо, т.к. Ваш e-mail был указан при регистрации на сайте Компании ляляля Corp., который находился по адресу ляляля-corp.com и прекратил работу в начале 2009 года.
> 
> Причиной остановки работы Компании явилось нежелание части руководства развивать идею товарного маркетинга, а сосредоточиться лишь на развитии матричного маркетинга. Под давлением этой группы людей, матричный маркетинг был принудительно изменён, что повлекло за собой неминуемое разорение Компании, т.к. выплаты по новому алгоритму работы матричного маркетинга превосходили доходы Компании.
> 
> Не смотря на остановку работы Компании, главный разработчик технической части проекта самостоятельно продолжил работу над развитием идеи объединения матричного маркетинга с товарным маркетингом . В новом виде бизнес идея была полностью модифицирована и переработана, с учётом всех наработок и недостатков, на которые указывали участники предыдущего проекта. После нескольких месяцев работы, полученные наработки были представлены новым инвесторам. Новый проект получил мощную поддержку, были выделены значительные средства на формирование новой команды специалистов, перед которыми была поставлена цель: создать информационную платформу для глобальной товаропроводящей сети.
> 
> В результате года работы были достигнуты все поставленные цели, мы рады представить Вам результаты этой большой работы. Идея объединения сетевого маркетинга с товарным маркетингом получила свою финальную реализацию, в которой наши Партнёры могут зарабатывать не только на рекомендациях, но и на постоянном потреблении структурами товаров повседневного спроса.
> ...

----------


## grobik

"Извещение" о блокированном электронном платеже:

_\ Dear bank account holder_, -(это было приятно прочесть  :Wink:  )

_The ACH transaction, recently initiated from your bank account, was rejected by the Electronic Payments Association. Please review the transaction report by clicking the link below:_

Unauthorized ACH Transaction Report 

Copyright ©2009 by NACHA - The Electronic Payments Association \


По клику грузится 145 кб  (_report.exe_),при попытке просмотра "репорта" - тихо прописывается и добавляется в автозапуск  некое *paovi.exe* (очевидно,то самое,без которого трой оплату не принимает  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/8...b38-1279834911

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Account Alert !*

Два идентичных по содержанию письма (с интервалом в 45 минут),отправители разные  :Smiley: .
В общем,сию минуту подтвердите аккаунт (какой,откуда   :Shocked:  ??? хоть бы намёк...),иначе аккаунтиться больше не дадим !

_\ You must submit verification documents to continue using your account without interruption. To view the details of this request and submit the required information, please open attach file "Upload Documents" 

We thank you for your assistance in this matter_
Upload Documents.zip (7 КБ) \

По клику грузится действительно _zip (7 КБ)_,внутри *Upload Documents.ехе*.Если внять мольбам (open attach file)-в хозяйстве прибавится...Зато аккаунт подтверждён. :Bye: 
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...155-1279850269


Отправители трёх указанных писем из Турции.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

Через сутки:

\ _Dear bank account holder,

The ACH transaction, recently initiated from your bank account, was rejected by the Electronic Payments Association. Please review the transaction report by clicking the link below:_

Unauthorized ACH Transaction Report

_Copyright ©2010 by NACHA - The Electronic Payments Association_\

Отличия :
-исправлена тема письма ;
-_Copyright©_ подрос до актуального ;
-по клику фишинговый  _http://posadaladesmera.es (предлагают совсем задаром - апартаменты,море,пальма в горшке...  :Smiley:  )
B испанском тексте ошибки грамматические.Ну,и звали бы честно в Турцию,а не на Канары... :Wink: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Statement Request*

Из этой же серии об  аккаунтах (здесь-просьба взглянуть на внесённые в данные изменения согласно некоему запросу  :Angry: )

\_Please take a look at the statement on your account. The statement was issued today upon request, and your data has been successfully altered._

rep_request.exe

_Thank you for contacting us.

Sincerely,
Johnathan Mccarthy_\

По клику грузится членский билет клуба любителей ботов  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...f1a-1280022850

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*declined deposit report*

 Дальше - больше.В следующем письме уже обвинение в терроризме и отмывании денег  :Huh: !
 Разумеется,не бездоказательное - архив с *report.exe* прилагается для ознакомления  :Rtfm: .

\_Please view the attached report of the declined deposit by OFAC_

report.zip (7 КБ) \

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...a1f-1280063376

----------


## grobik

Please respond immediately

От кого	   Charles Russell LLP info @ gala.net 
Кому	    Мну
Отправлено	   13 августа 2010 в 17:28
SUB: SIR. JOHN PAUL GETTY'S WILL

On behalf of the Trustees and Executors of the late British Philanthropist, Sir John Paul Getty Jr., we wish to notify you once again that the late Sir John Paul Getty Jr. made you one of the beneficiaries to his (WILL), he bequeathed the sum of Nine Million Seven Hundred and Eight Thousand Six Hundred and Ninety Two Great British Pounds Sterling Only (GBP9,708,692.00) to you in the codicil and last testament to his (WILL) which is eleven (11%) of his total funds of GBP88,260,443.00 (Eighty Eight Million Two Hundred and Sixty Thousand Four Hundred and Forty Three Great British Pounds Sterling.
*This may sound very strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true.* Being a widely popular traveled man, he must have been in contact with you in the past or simply you were nominated to him by one of his numerous friends here or abroad who wished you well. Sir J. Paul Getty Jr., the reclusive American-born philanthropist was the third son of the first American oil billionaire, billionaire American oilman Jean, Paul Getty. 
According to him this money is to support religious and humanitarian activities and to help the poor and the needy in our society. Please if I reach you as I am hopeful, endeavor to get back to me as soon as possible to enable me conclude my job. I hope to hear from you in no distant time.

For more information contact me at my email: charlesrussellesq @ live.com
We look forward to hearing from you.

Yours in services,
Charles Russell Esq
Charles Russell LLP

London Office St James's (London) 
8 - 10 New Fetter Lane, 
London, 
EC4A 1RS, 
United Kingdom.
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*В общем, один богатый чел помер...* :Huh: 

"От имени поверенных в делах и душеприказчиков последнего британского филантропа, сэра Джона Пола Гетти Младшего,смеем в очередной раз уведомить Вас,что согласно завещанию сэра Джона Пола Гетти Младшего Вы унаследовали часть его состояния в сумме девять миллионов семьсот восемь тысяч шестьсот девяносто два фунта стерлингов (GBP 9, 708,692.00) и т.д...

Для более конкретной информации свяжитесь со мной : charlesrussellesq @ live.com..."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( *!* ) Читаю-сердце кровью обливается,жаль мужика,семье усопшего миллиардера сочувствую,а всё же не могу шальные деньги принять. :Sad: 
Ошиблись адресом,скорее всего  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Надо бы навести справки о покойном ,да истинному наследнику письмо с последней волей таки переслать. :Wink:  Займусь...

----------


## Travoed

Упустил ты своё счастье ! Теперь сожалей .

----------


## valho

> Привет,
> 
> Мы рады сообщить Вам относительно
> результата Milli Piyango еженедельная лотерея
> тотализаторов Электронной почты,
> В Суббота 4 Сентябрь  2010
> Великобритании. Ваш адрес электронной
> почты с числом билета: 56188 с
> Регистрационным номером 02098
> ...


 :Smiley:

----------


## Val_Ery

На днях получил письмо от одной английской сиделки, на руках которой умирал американский миллионер, который решил заняться благотворительностью в России. Предложение - не хотите ли поучаствовать в распределении н-ного количества миллионов?
Далее, гуглим... Больница эта есть (где сиделка работает), фотки посмотрел, по сайту их полазил... Правда, списка сотрудников не публикуют... Ладно, есть же крутой доктор, который американца в Лондоне лечит - в гугл. И нашел я точную копию письма на очень интересном ресурсе ! 
Думаю, посетителям сего топика будет очень интересно походить по тамошним страничкам (особенно рекомендую архив писем)

----------


## Bacardi

> Думаю, посетителям сего топика


Спасибо, Валер!

----------


## Val_Ery

*Bacardi*, да не за что, земляк. С тысячелетием города тебя!!!

----------


## yanosh

Ещё один сайт кандалов  sms-job.in  :Furious3:

----------


## Bacardi

Из мэйл-агента:

"Привет!Этo ты нa фoтkе этой linkyy.com/3r4 на мейл рy?)Pжy нe могу))"

----------


## Iron Monk

> на мейл рy?)Pжy нe могу))"


 Редиректит на хттп://onkor.cz.cc/ с мейловскими картинками. Зря активную ссылку запостили - как бы кто не влип...

----------

